
Twitter Brings Search On Site To All - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/twitter-brings-search-to-all/
======
jonursenbach
Have to wonder if they turned this on today because FriendFeed made their new
real-time interface live yesterday.

------
ckinnan
This implementation of blunt text search undermines the hash tag innovation on
Twitter. They really should have some kind of two tiered search that
recognizes that users are already self-organizing conversations...Twitter
should be figuring out how to reinforce user-driven organization on the site.

They should also show search results from my followers/followings in some type
of priority result...the results are pretty random right now.

Check out <http://hashtags.org/> for a more interesting view of life on
Twitter.

------
abossy
This is definitely nice on the usability end. I wonder how much they've
improved the semantics on their search, though. Just testing out "Paris
Hilton" and "Hilton," it seems that they are still matching exact string
patterns. This is useful for checking to see if the rumbling in my office is
an earthquake (we just had a mild one in North California this afternoon), but
not for much else. There's simply too much noise on Twitter; the average tweet
isn't very useful.

I am eagerly looking forward to the benefits of the Summize acquisition.

